# größe socom



## haha (21. Februar 2008)

hallo,
ich bin gestern nicolai untreu geworden und habe wegen einer günsgen gelegentheit mir ein socom gekauft. allerdings hab ich gewisse zweifel wegen der größe des rahmens. ich wollte unbedingt größe s, doch nach einer vermessung des rahmens habe ich nun meine zweifel: das sitzrohr ist bei mir 45cm, das oberrohr 53,5cm lang. ich denke daher, dass mein rahmen größe m ist, allerdings weichen die geometriedaten auf der intense homepage von meinen maßen ab, daher stell ich mir die frage, ob die leute intense ihre rahmen einfach anders vermessen, mein socom doch größe s ist oder ich tatsächlich einen m erhalten habe. ich bin jedem socom besitzer dankbar, der hier seine eigens gemessenen geometriedaten einstellt, da ich doch ziemlich verwirrt bin.
um unklarheiten auszuschließen, ich messe die sitzrohrhöhe von mitte tretlager bis oberkante sitzrohr, das oberrohr von mitte steuerrohr bis mitte sitzrohr.
vielen dank


----------



## iRider (21. Februar 2008)

haha schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich bin gestern nicolai untreu geworden und habe wegen einer günsgen gelegentheit mir ein socom gekauft. allerdings hab ich gewisse zweifel wegen der größe des rahmens. ich wollte unbedingt größe s, doch nach einer vermessung des rahmens habe ich nun meine zweifel: das sitzrohr ist bei mir 45cm, das oberrohr 53,5cm lang. ich denke daher, dass mein rahmen größe m ist, allerdings weichen die geometriedaten auf der intense homepage von meinen maßen ab, daher stell ich mir die frage, ob die leute intense ihre rahmen einfach anders vermessen, mein socom doch größe s ist oder ich tatsächlich einen m erhalten habe. ich bin jedem socom besitzer dankbar, der hier seine eigens gemessenen geometriedaten einstellt, da ich doch ziemlich verwirrt bin.
> um unklarheiten auszuschließen, ich messe die sitzrohrhöhe von mitte tretlager bis oberkante sitzrohr, das oberrohr von mitte steuerrohr bis mitte sitzrohr.
> vielen dank



Check die Rahmennummer: zweiter Buchstabe gibt die Grösse an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (21. Februar 2008)

danke für die schnelle antwort,
die nummer fängt an mit ks.... also ein s. da bin ich beruhigt, ein 45er sitzrohr ist allerdings für ein s recht groß. mir passt es aber nach dem aufsitz test jetzt gerade perfekt....


----------



## bachmayeah (21. Februar 2008)

also hier steht ja schonmal theoretisch wie teilweise gemessen wird
http://www.intensecycles.com/web/faqs.html
center  2 center
zumindest bzgl top tube
laut webseite sollte das oberrohr eines socoms in s
22 inch = 55.88 centimeters lang sein
http://www.intensecycles.com/web/socomfro.html
evtl heißts ja nicht ks sondern XS


----------



## fl1p (22. Februar 2008)

haha schrieb:


> um unklarheiten auszuschließen, ich messe die sitzrohrhöhe von mitte tretlager bis oberkante sitzrohr, das oberrohr von mitte steuerrohr bis mitte sitzrohr.
> vielen dank



Die Oberrohrlänge wird meist effektiv angegeben. Das heißt, dass du vom Steuerrohr waagerecht zur Sattelstütze messen musst.

|edit|:
B ist die eff. Oberrohrlänge:


----------



## abiot (27. Februar 2008)

ist das beim m3 auch so mit der seriennummer?
grüße


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Februar 2008)

kann ich so bestätigen


----------



## fl1p (29. Februar 2008)

Jep, ist bei mir auch so.


----------

